# Help for Wife



## Cbeatty8760 (May 4, 2016)

Me and my wife r wounding what women can take to help them cut and lean out my wife works out but has now Platoed and she's going to loose a lil me


----------



## Arngate (May 5, 2016)

I'm sorry, can you explain what do you mean?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 5, 2016)

Cbeatty8760 said:


> Me and my wife r wounding what women can take to help them cut and lean out my wife works out but has now Platoed and she's going to loose a lil me



Once you plateau,  your body has adjusted to the stimuli you have provided.  A dietary change is needed along with tweaks in her training.  What are her stats,  training and diet like now?


----------



## AR-15 (May 6, 2016)

I actually train or train with a couple women but I couldn't touch this one without a TON more info....AR....


----------



## rangerjockey (Jul 19, 2016)

?


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 20, 2016)

Can you give us some specifics about her?  It is important, so we know how best to help give advice.  Height, Weight, Age, Training info, diet, etc.  Stuff like that.


----------



## finewayne (Jul 26, 2016)

agree with above, you must specify more info like Height, Weight, and Age


----------



## big_rich (Aug 10, 2016)

Posts stats bro as listed above. Look at her diet ,training, how active is she. There is alot that can be suggested but we need a little info. We need to know her diet training what she is supplementing with atm ect. BE as detailed as possible so we can fully help u


----------



## graceinc (Mar 8, 2017)

Just couldn't get what you wanna say.


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

haha, this was hardcore bodybuildingcarbtaking language. Not english.


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 7, 2019)

wonder if he got his answer?


----------

